
Announcing the 2017 class of Techstars Boulder - rmason
http://www.techstars.com/content/accelerators/announcing-newest-class-techstars-boulder-2017/?utm_source=Twitter&utm_medium=social%20media&utm_campaign=Welcome%20to%20the%20Companies%20of%20Techstars%20Boulder%202017
======
rmason
Well remember a few years back meeting a local Michigan State University
student who started an entrepreneurs group on campus by the name of Nathan
Bashaw. That group known as Hackers and Hustlers now exists primarily as a
Facebook group containing virtually every Michigan entrepreneur on the planet.

Bashaw's accomplishments have ended up in Techcrunch a few times. Among them
helping a friend as the designer of a little site called Product Hunt. Been
addicted to Hardbound's stories, just wished they'd get out an Android version
so I can read them on my phone. So proud to see a local make good, just wish
he'd stayed in East Lansing ;<).

